# Troy-Bilt 2410: no complaints anymore.



## Fruggy

If you guys have been reading my earlier posts, I have been complaining and dissatisfied about my Troy-Bil 2410. I've already used it several snow storms and I now love it.

I have a wide driveway and the snow cannot reach the other side of the grass area; now I clean the middle of the driveway then start. This way, the snow doesn't pile up in the middle and make the snowblower work harder. I've used it about 20 times and it never clogged the chute. 

One of my biggest problems was speed. I was going too fast and made the auger clean inefficiently and the engine working too hard. 

I'm not scared anymore about ice. The auger effectively eats the ice up. Cleaning the mess the snowplow truck make at the end of the driveway is a breeze now. No back-breaking work anymore with a steel shovel to clean the hard-packed snow and ice. 

I complained about the "Chinese" engine. I like the engine. It is smooth, starts in one pull and sips fuel compared to my lawnmower. 

I guess my only complaints are tires and squeaky auger. The tires are small and the it squeaks when you initially activate the auger. 

Anyway, this machine is a great value!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it takes a little time to know your machine and how to make it work in a way which is best for you


----------



## storm2410

Fruggy

I have a 2008 TB storm 2410 and have never looked back on the purchase. I have done a 212cc Predator engine repower to it. Works better now with the extra power. I used it last week on 3" of powdery snow and it saved me some shovel time.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I will sometimes bash mine too as it's not built as strong as some of my other blowers but it got me through two pretty nasty Wisconsin winters and I have a long gravel driveway. 

That squeak when you engage the auger is more likely the belt and may or may not go away if you adjust tension on it.

Nice thing about the stock engine was on mine I found out I had power for a headlight and hand warmers.
I've added the headlight and some drift breakers. Best thing was the Ariens skids. The stock ones are single sided and skimpy. The Ariens were much thicker and help keep mine from digging into the gravel. They are nicer skids out there but I needed them right then and a quick trip to HomeDepot solved my problem.


----------



## classiccat

Glad you're finding an appreciation for your machine!! 

I occasionally help out my neighbor with his 2004 troy bilt (hmsk80 with the red darth vadar shroud). I gotta say, it might not feel as stout as an old-school toro, it can definitely hang! Very maneuverable as well.

Have you looked into installing an impeller kit? The impeller/housing gap was huge on his...until he modded-up


----------



## storm2410

Kiss4aFrog

Nice replacement. I'd get the Ariens set. But I just got the Armor Skids for the Storm 2410 this fall. Will be a while before they get replaced.


----------



## whimsey

Bought my Storm 2410 in October, $450 new before taxes, and have used it 4 times so far. No really deep snow but heavy wet snow mostly. It runs good but mine desperately needs the impeller kit. There is a 1/2" space and I need to throw everything over a 3-4' high tie wall first before it gets to the lawn. On one side I don't have much lawn so I have to make high snow piles. It's a bit underpowered but hopefully the impeller kit will make up for that. It's not built like a tank but I have a confined hilly gravel drive way to work in so the lighter construction works in my favor I added tire chains and the Armor Skids, they helped a lot. If CARED for it should last a while. 

Whimsey


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Mine had a big impeller gap too. I think that's common on them and the impeller kit is a big improvement.
Like you say about lighter construction it's something you really need to maintain to have it reliable. I try to get a couple drops of oil on everything that moves a couple times during the season. Trying to make the bushings last.


----------



## Twixboy

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I will sometimes bash mine too as it's not built as strong as some of my other blowers but it got me through two pretty nasty Wisconsin winters and I have a long gravel driveway.
> 
> That squeak when you engage the auger is more likely the belt and may or may not go away if you adjust tension on it.
> 
> Nice thing about the stock engine was on mine I found out I had power for a headlight and hand warmers.
> I've added the headlight and some drift breakers. Best thing was the Ariens skids. The stock ones are single sided and skimpy. The Ariens were much thicker and help keep mine from digging into the gravel. They are nicer skids out there but I needed them right then and a quick trip to HomeDepot solved my problem.


For future reference when you need to replace those skid shoes again, Troy Bilt also makes a premium skid shoe that comes on the higher end models. I think black goes with red better than orange does 

My 2890 also has a lever with an option for transport mode, gravel, normal or packed ice. I haven't experimented with them yet, but I hadn't seen this feature before on anything cheaper than a $2500 Honda. Hoping we get 1 more big storm this year so I can play around with them! So far my only complaint about my new Troy Bilt is the maneuverability of the track system, but hopefully it gets easier once I get used to the controls.


----------



## AKJuliens

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I will sometimes bash mine too as it's not built as strong as some of my other blowers but it got me through two pretty nasty Wisconsin winters and I have a long gravel driveway.
> 
> That squeak when you engage the auger is more likely the belt and may or may not go away if you adjust tension on it.
> 
> Nice thing about the stock engine was on mine I found out I had power for a headlight and hand warmers.
> I've added the headlight and some drift breakers. Best thing was the Ariens skids. The stock ones are single sided and skimpy. The Ariens were much thicker and help keep mine from digging into the gravel. They are nicer skids out there but I needed them right then and a quick trip to HomeDepot solved my problem.



Hello Kiss4aFrog.....

I have been reading your posts for the last hour or so. This forum is great! About you adding lights and hand warmers to your 2410, How did that all work out? I just picked up a almost brand new 2410 for $250! I thought it was a typo on the Craigslist ad but it wasn't. I totally scored! I want to add a couple of LED lights, hand warmers, (if I have a stator) and this improved impeller kit? Where may I find one of these? Thank you in advance....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

As far as lights and hand warmers you want to check the engine down by the starter and see if you have about 4-6" wire or two sticking out.
The first picture is the lead on my Troy.

I bought the really cheap (>$10?) hand warmers off ebay but I would go for the $60 ones next time. These are cheap and they are made cheap. It's really a case of you get what you pay for.

I haven't settled on a headlight yet. I have a spare driving light that was laying around mounted on it presently but I'd prefer to go with LEDs.

The impeller kit is available on line or you can go to Fleet Farm (WI) and pick up a foot of bailer belt and some stainless bolts and make your own.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...larence-impeller-kit-best-mod-snowblower.html

https://www.google.com/search?q=mad...Tv9oG4Bg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAA&dpr=1#q=impeller+kit

I needed the new skids right then and the Ariens were the best I could find locally. There are many options but the Ariens ones have served me well and no regrets on my gravel.
Now that I have a drill press I'll likely start to fabricate one's out of a cutting board as others on the forum have done.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/41433-armour-skids-urethane.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...nance-forum/34953-poly-shoes-my-pro-28-a.html


----------

